# Feeling really sad



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

My 2nd ICSI attempt failed. I'm gutted as they said the quality was good. I just wonder why this happens to people 

I'm just worried incase there is something further wrong. Maybe sperm dna damage % is bad or maybe I have an issue with implantation.

I'm not sure but I don't think the NHS will carry out tests to check.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, sorry for your bfn. It may be worth seeing if there are any tests your gp can do:

Thyroid panel
Autoimmune
Blood clotting
Karyotype test
Blood glucose

I had these done through my gp and recurrent mc clinic so they do do them on the NHS.

Xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Jessica

I will look into this x


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi!

We found that the NHS unfortunately don't do anything apart from a standard package as such - they wont do any immune tests etc. etc.

We had 2 IVF and 1 FET on NHS and had a BFP with the first IVF cycle but then BFN for the next two. We have had another fresh cycle of IVF with another private clinic which was BFN - but they have been brilliant and we have already learnt so much more about our cycles than the NHS. We have now had the immune tests carried out at St. Helier Hospital (around £600) and then had the Hidden C Test with Serum Clinic in Athens (you post a small sample of your menstrual cycle off for testing) etc. - from those tests we found out I had high NK Cells and also positive for ureaplasma. So has given us the most answers we have had in a long time of trying.

Good luck with everything hun
xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hi Josie sorry to hear how much this is upsetting you, I had an appointment on wed after our 3rd failed icsi at xmas and they are doing further tests.  They took blood from us both and I am on a waiting list to have a camera take a closer look in my womb (can't remember the official name for this) sadly they don't do immune testing but I'm glad they are doing something although we only have 1 go left so I hope they find something they can fix.

Lou x


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Is the camera thing through the NHS or are you having to pay private?


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hi sorry just seen this it was the nhs x


----------

